# Reload Applet



## ElNull (27. Jan 2004)

Wie kann man ein Applet das bereits initialisiert wurde nochmal aufrufen.
Facts:
Ich lese etw. aus einer Datei ein.
Führe das Applet aus.
Ändere die Datei.
Wie kann ich dann die Appletinhalte an die Dateiänderungen anpassen?
 ???:L


----------



## Digital Man (28. Jan 2004)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere wird die methode destroy() beim schliessen aller browser fenster (IE) bzw. des browsers ansich aufgerufen. wenn du dann den browser neu aufruftst und das geänderte applet startest sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## HSH (28. Jan 2004)

Hmmm...

Problem ist nur, dass ich auf der Seite 2 Applets laufen hab.
Und ich möchte eigentlich nur das eine neu laden, und nicht die komplette 
Seite (sprich beide Applets).


----------



## Digital Man (28. Jan 2004)

achso...da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden...zur kommunikation zwischen applets gibt es spezielle methoden...

schau am besten mal hierhttp://javabuch.de... da solltest du eigentlich was finden. ich bin im moment am arbeiten und kann nicht genauer nachschauen...


----------



## Digital Man (29. Jan 2004)

saug dir mal die html version bei http://www.javabuch.de und rufe das Kapitel "40.2 Kommunikation zwischen Applets" auf. da sollte eigentlich alles drin stehen was du brauchst


----------

